# Autopsy Atalie



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Ok we decided the other day to add a Autopsy incision scar to our appliance lineup, so Atalie sculpted out the piece you are about to see, not only did she do the sculpting but she also created the mold for the appliance as well, she is fast becoming more than just a pretty face around here...... In fact Atalie does the majority of the Latex work in the studio, I believe she will soon be Production Manager.....heh anyway enjoy the pics........








a closer look








and yet a Closer look for all of the detail freaks out there.....








Two thumbs up for Atalie!!!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

It looks good. But she doesn't look happy though. LOL.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice work ther Robbie!

I feel like I'm supossed to through in a nipple joke here??? LOL

If I get a chance to fly out there this weekend, would you be around on Sunday?


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

It was cold in the studio, and in order to do makeup in the preferred area she had to take one for the team, not to mention how happy would you be if you had just awoke from a autopsy! Character Development and attitude is all apart of the makeup! BTW DT thanx for the Myspace ADD


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Frightener we sculpted out a nipple just for you on our scar sheet........ depending on the timeframe on sunday, I have more work than I can shake a stick at!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I did forget to mention, it always helps to have a hot chick in you demos.
You no looka to good in a school girl skirt!


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Lies all Lies, but to funny that you mentioned demos on this thread, because while I was doing Atalies makeup today, I told her that we will have to include this one in our next DEMO, I am POSITIVE that it would drive the Attendance numbers up drastically!!!! did I mention that this Makeup job required my model to be Topless for the majority of the application? unfortunately she wasnt having it!!! so much for Record Numbers at our next DEMO


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Just to prove my point....
You no looka good in a school girl skirt!


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

You my little friend have multiple issues that we shall not dive into here on the board, but just know that the Storm is coming and your future just became very limited!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

As long as we both agree, you no looka good.....


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

How good does the latex applications work on props?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Rob will have something just for that and I'm sure he'll fill you in!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Well, don't worry about it right now. It was just a question. Can't really act upon it until I get other things fix. Thanks though.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

I no looka good in the school girl skirt!!!!! DT we actually have a line of slip Latex Appliances just for the purpose, More to follow on that soon! BTW did I mention that Frightener is gonna get it!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Again, awesome job!!! Thats amazing looking.


I would think looking like that u got picked on in school a lot(lol).


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Bodybagging said:


> BTW did I mention that Frightener is gonna get it!


Is it wrapped?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Dude...that **** just looks nasty! Not Atalie herself but that damn incision. We gotta have something like that in this film we're planning to make. Great job Atalie and Rob!


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Sinister once you get it rolling your film will have alot of Original FX work in it!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Sounds great, man! I better get some writing done so we can get underway soon. You guys need to let me know what way you want to swing this, be it an anthology film or a full length feature. I'm up for anything.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Hey we are just here for the soup........... you write it, Ill bloody it up for you!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

You gonna be around somewhere this weekend? Maybe we can iron out some particulars so I know what direction to go.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Ill be around , know what i just noticed , depending on the application, that wound would also make a great buttcrack scar....Frightener want to model it for us........


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

NOW that IS SCARY!  

Film done. It's a wrap! Just that one scene would bring the house down and assure our place in the annals of Horror ( or should I say "Anals" of Horror) for all-time.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Bodybagging said:


> Ill be around , know what i just noticed , depending on the application, that wound would also make a great buttcrack scar....Frightener want to model it for us........


Sure, I'm in, unless it's worn on your head?


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Ohohoh now that was a funny!!! wait ,oh no it wasnt, my fault, thought it was for a moment but now I know better, its ok frightener, we can still be fwiends!


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Damn BB, that scar looks gross.
AND I JUST LOVE IT. 
Not too sure about you in a school girl dress though. *.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Im with jeff...not sure ur looking to good...nice butt though..LOL


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

sorry, couldnt resist


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Apparently you missed my superior photoshop skillz thread, I suppose you to shall have to learn the hard way, Hmmm now where is that pic of you? ok found it now i shall add the pink bunny suit..... now to hide it in a non related thread!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

pink bunny suit....lol...........ur killing me


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

johnny933 said:


> Im with jeff...not sure ur looking to good...nice butt though..LOL


Nice job J933!! Glad I didn't have a mouth full of coffe when I read this!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well 933 I'll have to one up you!
Sorry Rob!! :devil:


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

I cant stop laughing.......thats a riot!!!!!!!!!!

Glad I didnt do!


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

that is some funny ****!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

No wonder Rob never smiles. Those shorts look binding. But he looks better without the manly arms. Maybe next time I am around Ironstock, we could talk about make-up. LOL.


----------



## palerider44magg (Jul 11, 2006)

sorry rob .......butt thats some funny **** there jeff ..........


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Jeff, im thinking Rob may get pissed once he see this, or he'll be crying from laughter. Im still dying everytime I see it. Im so glad I had nothing to do with that. too funny...that would be a great screensaver for the pc...haha


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

He knows about. I spoke with shortly after it was posted.
I can't wait to see what he can come up with? lol


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

wow talk about hijacking a thread! lol looks good, perhaps we could add a lil booty shaking music to go with that pic. Robbie got back!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

You, or maybe we, might want to perhaps coming up with something once he gets back. Mines done, but I wont put it up unless need be.

Ye was laughing right? when u spoke with him.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Bodybagging said:


> wow talk about hijacking a thread! lol looks good, perhaps we could add a lil booty shaking music to go with that pic. Robbie got back!


what ya do to jeff?


----------



## palerider44magg (Jul 11, 2006)

theme music to the puppy dance migth be good to go with that shake


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Ok, here you go!
MUSIC LINK


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Yep, I am hoping to see Rob at Transworld with that outfit. do you think he will slap me if I ask him if his carpet matches the drapes?

I normally don't make fun of a big musle guy, but I am in chicago and he... is staring at the pretty kitty club. LOL.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

If he's gonna look like that a transworld, he's sure to boost biz. Go rob u little hottie..lol.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Ok I guess now would be a good time to debut my new line of appliances, Ive got scars, wounds, and lots of BRUISES, good news is, that I have decided that DT, frightener, Johnny all get their Bruisings for FREE, thats right for FREE guys, Step up to the Podium!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Jeff isn't afraid of you. Gettem Jeff! You are done for now.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

I just stepped-up to the podem......come on guys, cant wait to see what he's got for us.


yeh, this is totally a high-jacked thread, I dont think it meant to go that way, we all love your work.

What do we get rob????....p.s.........love the shoes!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Awe heck, I'm here....

But you know what, I think I see underware showing?

MUSIC LINK


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

It would be funny if you could get the eye brows to move up and down too. Now that would be something. LOL. Maybe I should stay away from his booth at Transworld. LOL.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Nahhhhhh come on over DT, I wont even be there, Ill be out in the crowd, you'll never even know its me, Ill be in costume...yeah yeah thats the ticket, Ill be in costume so I can blend in with the crowd.......


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Rob, hows the diet going???? No need to blush and be imbarrest!
Your face is turning red, bro, its allgood, u know we got ur back.
Dont worry, no ones posting that pic of u..lol


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Bodybagging said:


> Nahhhhhh come on over DT, I wont even be there, Ill be out in the crowd, you'll never even know its me, Ill be in costume...yeah yeah thats the ticket, Ill be in costume so I can blend in with the crowd.......


Yup, watch out, thats when we get it, a in the crowd beating from a stilt monster dude....hang with the beer chicks and we'll be safe!!!!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

no need to be imbareset, your blushing in this pic, yes we're all friends...try nutrosystem.









couldnt help myself...sorry

jeff, add the jiggle to it.u know where....lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Ah man....

I can't stop either!!
LINK


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

okay first, Rob and Atalie, that is amazing, I am in awe everytime I see your stuff. Excellent workmanship and the creativity is just astounding! 

and J933 and FE...you two are beyond words..lol I am speechless with laughter.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Johnny shouldnt you be working on Banners or something, and frightener you live WAY TO CLOSE to be making my boobies bounce without fer of a midnight visit from a halfnaked sumo-me


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hey Rob,
I'll leave a light on. You know where your room is and where the kitchen is.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Thanx Hella for the compliment, and Please dont encourage those two


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

we dont need encouragement........
"Were the Best at what we do, What WE do isnt very NIce" ...lol


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Get off my lines you bastard!


----------



## palerider44magg (Jul 11, 2006)

yeah lets get back to the ponit of this post thats a very nice scare Ataile made there
ok after say that 
yeah those are some funny pics 
i need a good ribs bustin laugh heheh 
very good job


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Well i'm way behind on this thread but 
Great work..looks real and a touch of infection maybe 
Have you ever done a broken skull with brains hanging or bullet hole blast in it, something like that ?
do you sell these things to reg peeps or just at the conventions?


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Thanx Lilly, Better late than NEVER!


----------

